# Opinions Needed!!!



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all!

I wanted to ask everyone this question as I am in a sticky work-related bind and am not sure what to do.

The last little while I have been job hunting. I have now received 2 offers of employment but the jobs are soooo different in every way. I am now faced with a hard decision as I have to choose one.

JOB A is a very secure job. It is recession proof and I could probably stay there until I retire with no issue. Problem is pay isn't that good and even if I move up I don't think I could make alot. I like this industry better than JOB B.

JOB B is extremely secure for the moment (even in these hard times) but it is in the Finacial Industry so who knows what could happen 20 yrs from now. Pay is wayyyyy better than JOB A and room for growth is endless. Problem of course is maybe that it is less secure than JOB A and I'm not sure how much I like working in the Financial Industry.

Which seems more appealing to you? A or B?

I know no one can help me with this decision but I'm curious to see how others view this.

I'd love opinions!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## mintesa (Feb 5, 2009)

If it was me i would go for A.

depends also what do you mean with much better pay? like 50% more better? 100% more better. If I would get twice as much paid, i would consider B.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 5, 2009)

They both don't sound bad. I'd probably go with Job A because you said you liked that industry better.. unless there was a huge pay difference.


----------



## chance (Feb 5, 2009)

If your are young, I would say choose job B. (technically) Young individuals can afford to take larger risks because we have more time ahead of us. Go for it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2009)

I say job A since you said you like the industry better than job B. Enjoying what you do as a job/career is more important than the money in the long run (so long as job A provides enough money for you to survive on).

Think of the difference in pay per hour between the jobs. If you were guaranteed a certain number of hours to live, would you be willing to give up an hour of your life for the difference in pay? A lot of people choose to work in jobs/careers that they don't enjoy over ones that they would enjoy simply for the money. Since a lot of anyone's life is going to be spent in the workplace, I would always recommend a job that you love over one that offers more money but is less fulfilling.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Its about a 5,000$ difference to start and would probably continue to get increase regularily at JOB B.

Thanks for your thoughts everyone, I'd love to hear more opinions!


----------



## chance (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its about a 5,000$ difference to start and would probably continue to get increase regularily at JOB B.
Thanks for your thoughts everyone, I'd love to hear more opinions!

I would definitely choose job B. Take the risk..




At least you got offers on your plate.


----------



## Karren (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree that if your younger.. And if your staying 20 years I assume your younger than 35? I'd take B. Since the present value of the larger salaries up front are worth more than lower salaries over a longer period of time.. Depending on your discount rate...


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2009)

If you're young, definitely take job B based on Karren's advice. Especially if the risk isn't that high in your financial status (excessive loans, children, etc)


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd probably go for A because it's more secure.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Still struggling to figure this out, I have until tommorrow to make a decision. I am leaning towards JOB A, but I'm still not convinced


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

My vote is for "B"


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 5, 2009)

What exactly are the jobs? How is the retirement? How old are you? Which job will take more of your time or are they both about the same. Money is good, but happiness is better. I have a saying..."surf gets you through times of no money better than money gets you through times of no surf." ( With appologies to Mr. Natural...if you are under 50 you problably won't get this refferense). My youngest had a job that paid him more than I make, he was flying around the world, mostly business class and staying at fine hotels. He grew to hate his job and his bosses. They treated him like a well paid slave and he worked 16 hours a day. He finally quit and went back to graduate school to be a teacher. He won't be making big bucks, but he will certainly be happier...Good luck. It's good to have choices!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What exactly are the jobs? How is the retirement? How old are you? Which job will take more of your time or are they both about the same. Money is good, but happiness is better. I have a saying..."surf gets you through times of no money better than money ts you through times of no surf." ( With appologies to Mr. Natural...if you are under 50 you problably won't get this refferense). My youngest had a job that paid him more than I make, he was flying around the world, mostly business class and staying at fine hotels. He grew to hate his job and his bosses. They treated him like a well paid slave and he worked 16 hours a day. He finally quit and went back to graduate school to be a teacher. He won't be making big bucks, but he will certainly be happier...Good luck. It's good to have choices! Thanks for the imput. The jobs both provide great benefits and pension plan. I'm 29 and both jobs will be regular 9-5 jobs. The financial one is great as it could possible lead to more money in the future, but I'm afraid that there is no secuirty at all anymore. I'm getting older (no kids or hubby yet) but I'd like my life to go that route and I want to protect myself.

The other job is extremely secure and I like the industry however, I don't know how far this job can take me.

Money or Security. Choices are good but this is a hard one.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

This really is a hard choice ! It seems to me plan A, as secure as it seems, is also a flat one, as in the evolution in your job would be minimal.

Plan B, on the contrary, seems to leave more room for career growth, and of course you would see the difference in your income.

I know i like action and facing different situations in my life. I'm not sure the job i liked at my age i would still love it 20 years after. You never know what tomorrow is made of, that's sure, and a secure job is very appealing. However, if i were you, i would just jump on the train and pick plan B. You're young, with no other half or children to care for, so take the opportunity to earn money and put some aside.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 5, 2009)

Job A, even tho it pays less would be more appealing to me. You like the industry and it's secure. Just piece of mind is enough for me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 6, 2009)

In today's society, it is not unusual to have 5+ different jobs in your career.

Even if you chose job A, you might be moving on to an entirely different profession in 3-4 years.

If this opportunity presented itself to me, I would definately go for job B.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I would also choose job B.. Depends how much more money was offered, which I would weigh up against how much more I liked Job A.

Chances are, you probably won't stay in the same job until retirement bearing in mind your age, and being unable to progress, you may well get bored in job A and leave anyway.

Sure, money does not buy happiness, but no one says you have to stay in job B forever. You're young enough to do it for a few years and then choose something in the same industry as job A when you've saved some money and want something more secure.

I'll be interested to see what you choose though, I usually get a 'feel' about jobs, and that is more important to me than what they're offering. It would very much depend on the type of environment that I would be working in. If I was bored, that would be ok, but actually unhappy? I couldn't work somewhere that I found depressing or upsetting.

So, yeah! keep us updated!


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2009)

If it's that close.... I'd flip a coin!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 6, 2009)

So what did you do?????


----------



## Anthea (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm curious as to what you chose too? Given the above info and your age I'd go for job B but its a close call.


----------

